Ask HN: In the light of Yahoo hacking,what is the best method of password hashing - ForFreedom
======
Darsstar
[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/211/how-to-
secur...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/211/how-to-securely-
hash-passwords)

------
a_lifters_life
Please define: best method. Do you mean for speed? for privacy? for something
else?

